# Ok how long can a goat loose goo before labor



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She has been loosing it for about three hours

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

it could be a day or two from what I understand


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This doe is going to deliver any minute!arty:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Or what she said. Don't listen to me. How are her ligs?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is it going? Any kids yet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go in. If she hasn't even started pushing then you need to go in. I hope all is well and she has already delivered.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive been wondering too. Yes, at this point she might need help.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

That is quite a bit.... has she delivered yet?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Too Long


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok there is no pushing going on if she don't go by ten our time which it is a8:56 now.we are giving. Oxcitoecin

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry you just posted


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

before oxytocin I would check....she needs help. Goo looked normal, but if she has not done any pushing you have at least one mal presentation.
It's usually the first kid that's holding up the job. 
Does always stop labor in this case and your help is needed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The oxytocin won't help if there is a kid in the wrong position -- I would check first.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed.. Go in and check first


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok we are going in

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Sad nite she had a buckling and a little doeling that was dead mama has a pretty bad infection a first for Usenet it was coming still didn't prepaire us though thanks for the info

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I worded that wrong sorry it is two in the morning the doeling died the buckling we are bottle feeding while mom gets better

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry!  How is your doe?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She is resting up walking around eat some we gave her la 200 and will repeat for four doses buckling ate great but watching him for signs of infection since he was in with infected dead one

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear it. When you have that much goo, you should have babies within a short period of time...around an hour or so. Glad the buckling is doing ok and sorry to hear about the doeling and the infection in mama.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, but happy to have a good ending with the buckling. Hoping Mama doe gets well soon.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Moma is eating well this morning and buckling 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything worked out. Sorry about the doeling.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

It's just part of having babies thanks everyone

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

